# How do I setup Outlook to sync with my Palm IIIe



## Steven_D (Nov 19, 2004)

I recently switched to Outlook 2003 out of necessity and even more recently dug up my old Palm IIIe, I don't have anything installed for it (Palm Desktop, Hot-sync Manager,etc...) I want to sync Outlook with my Palm (mostly for the calendar, but e-mail would be cool to). What is the best way to set this up?

What programs do I need to install, etc...


----------



## Guest (Nov 20, 2004)

You cannot sync the Palm device with Outlook without using a 3rd party utility. Given the age of the Palm, you may not find any software compatible. Intellisync is popular, but the Palm device has to be running Palm OS 3.5 or later.


----------

